# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Ballast query on a desk lamp

## Moondog55

Hi all and please help.
Non-fixed wiring question.
I have a magnifying work light which uses a laminated plate ballast and the ballast has shorted out ( stink + magic smoke escapes and now does not work) I have been unable to find a replacement ballast from jaycar who sell the work lights and need to repair this unit.
Can someone recommend a workaround to allow me to use a cheap new electronic ballast??
Buying a new lamp is out of the question if this one can be repaired as the expensive bit is the magnifier and my old eyes need the 3 diopter help

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Given the obvious age of the thig you might have to resort to an electromagnetic ballast like this one for $23.10 ex GST from RS Buy Lighting Ballasts Ballast,switch start,electromagnetic,230V,T8 18W,CIRC 22W,CFL26W 18W 24W,2D 21W 28W Tridonic EC18 LC502K 240/50 online from RS for next day delivery. 
Not saying this is the right one but it'd be close-ish.

----------


## Moondog55

Wow and the electronic ones are only $7- each  18W/20W Fluorescent Ballast - Shop 
Can I cut the thing down to fit in the space or must they be used as manufactured??
A new unit will cost be $199- so i do need to resurrect if possible

----------


## Smurf

Easiest solution is just get a new magnetic ballast. Any electrical wholesaler will be able to get one. 
So far as cutting is concerned - no problem as long as you don't cut into the windings (copper wire) or the laminations etc. If you're just cutting the supporting bracket part then that shouldn't be an issue. 
You could go electronic but to be perfectly honest in this situation I'd just get a new magnetic one and swap like for like. 
Remember to keep the actual wiring clear of the ballast since the ballast gets fairly warm.  :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Getting one of the right size locally seems to be a problem, all of the locals only have electronic ballasts and those are too big physically to fit the space.
Yes they do get hot. the connecting wires have FG sleeves.

----------


## Moondog55

Bugger, I think I just wasted $15- I found a Wholesaler who had stock of "Compact" ballasts and bought one. It will not fit inside the housing, I'm just wondering if mounting the ballast on the exterior would be considered "safe" if I triple sheathed the wires ?? I suppose I should I buy a plastic jiffy box to house the ballast module if mounting it on the exterior is my only option.
The original ballast had soldered flying leads and I see no way to solder short leads onto this Tridonic unit.
Also the Tridonic site gives a different parallel cap value to the one already fitted, difference is big. Tridonic say 2uF, cap fitted is 1 tenth that at 0.22uF

----------


## Moondog55

OK Fixed if not pretty, I had to fix the new ballast to the outside and run a couple of hot wires through a small gland. I'll put a plastic cap over the terminal and fix it in place with a dab of silicon tomorrow, I'll need to drill a hole and secure the new bit with a small bolt but it now works and I just saved $150-
Ballast $15-
New circular Fluoro globe $9- Although I will need to buy one of the expensive 6400/7000k ones
New Starter $1-
The feeling I get when I fix stuff and something actually works ---=  Priceless

----------

